# "AutoAddDevices" "false" doesn't help



## Lengsel (Dec 7, 2009)

I have added Option "AutoAddDevices" "false" under Section "ServerFlags" to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I enabled hald and dbus in rc.conf, and keyboard and mouse is not working on Thinkpad. I am running Fluxbox in X.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2009)

Please have a look here:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4224


----------



## Beastie (Dec 7, 2009)

Lengsel said:
			
		

> I have added Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"




1. Why on Earth would you specifically do THAT if you want to use HAL?


			
				&quot said:
			
		

> Option "AutoAddDevices" "boolean"
> If this option is disabled, then no devices will be added from HAL events. Enabled by default.




2. Are you sure HAL and D-Bus are actually running? What happens when you do `# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald status` and `# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus status`?


----------



## Lengsel (Dec 7, 2009)

In rc.conf I enabled usbd and moused and it all seems fine now


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2009)

There is no usbd to enable.


----------

